# New to chip carving



## Graywind (Dec 11, 2017)

Hi All,
I'm brand new to chip carving, and have a question for those who have been doing it a while. I have the Flexcut chip carving set, and the problem I'm having is that my hand starts sweating in no time holding the knife making it hard to hold and use. Any suggestions? Thanks for any help!


----------



## UpstateNYdude (Dec 20, 2012)

wear a nitrile glove


----------



## mpounders (Jun 22, 2010)

wrap the knife handle with vet wrap tape.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I have the same issue. I'm just going to rough the handles up with some sandpaper. They really are slick, I will agree. I guess you could always coat them with PlastiDip.


----------

